# EOS R Banding with Strobes: HOW TO FIX



## LSXPhotog (Nov 28, 2018)

*BANDING:*
If you're experiencing banding when using off camera flash, this is a result of the electronic first curtain shutter that the EOS R shoots with by default.

*HOW TO CORRECT:*
1.) Go to Camera Menus, Page 6, Silent LV shoot.
2.) By default, this is set to Mode 1. Change this to Disable.
3.) You're done. This will make the camera slightly louder during shooting, but it will eliminate the electronic first curtain shutter and get rid of banding when working with flashes in High-Speed Sync.


This is not an issue isolated to the EOS R. Olympus and Sony camera users have been reporting this issue for several years. Canon doesn't exactly label "electronic shutter" in an easy to comprehend or descriptive way. I hope this helps someone and prevents them from returning their camera. LOL


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 28, 2018)

Does the electronic first curtain (mode 1) cause banding from certain types of normal indoor lights the way that the fully electronic shutter does?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 28, 2018)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Does the electronic first curtain (mode 1) cause banding from certain types of normal indoor lights the way that the fully electronic shutter does?


Not to my knowledge. That's from electronic shutter. This is different.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 28, 2018)

The banding I get is not caused by electronic shutter I’m afraid...


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 29, 2018)

Viggo said:


> The banding I get is not caused by electronic shutter I’m afraid...
> View attachment 181792


I don't know what you're doing in this photo, but if you're pushing the image files more than 4 stops, this happened on my 5D4 as well. The banding I'm talking about is entirely different. It's consistent across the entire image.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 30, 2018)

LSXPhotog said:


> I don't know what you're doing in this photo, but if you're pushing the image files more than 4 stops, this happened on my 5D4 as well. The banding I'm talking about is entirely different. It's consistent across the entire image.


Yeah, your banding is from the electronic shutter for sure 

The issue I’m having is that the type of green banding you see in my shot is ONLY when having something in the hot shoe, so it is not normal for the sensor. And it shows up way before 4 stops, it’s just pushed to really show what it looks like


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 11, 2018)

LSXPhotog said:


> I don't know what you're doing in this photo, but if you're pushing the image files more than 4 stops, this happened on my 5D4 as well. The banding I'm talking about is entirely different. It's consistent across the entire image.



I just tried using an EOS R to take photos of a kids musical over the weekend, and this is really my first extended experience with any MILC. I have a few shots where the background is dimmer than the kids and I see horizontal bands like the example you posted, but it isn't visible on the kids where the light value is higher. There was also no flash, and all the light is from stage lights. ISO 3200, and shutter speed is 1/800. Could this be from electronic first shutter?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Dec 12, 2018)

Random Orbits said:


> I just tried using an EOS R to take photos of a kids musical over the weekend, and this is really my first extended experience with any MILC. I have a few shots where the background is dimmer than the kids and I see horizontal bands like the example you posted, but it isn't visible on the kids where the light value is higher. There was also no flash, and all the light is from stage lights. ISO 3200, and shutter speed is 1/800. Could this be from electronic first shutter?


Yes, that sounds like it. I would try to replicate it at home.


----------



## eduard (Mar 20, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> *BANDING:*
> If you're experiencing banding when using off camera flash, this is a result of the electronic first curtain shutter that the EOS R shoots with by default.
> 
> *HOW TO CORRECT:*
> ...


I have the same problem with my RP but I dont have that menu in my sustem please help


----------



## Mr ymit (May 1, 2019)

Same issue on the rp and we don’t have access to the electronic shutter option. We also have the issue of the camera randomly changing iso when a trigger is on the hot shoe. Had it happen 3 times on shoots today and he’s issue. Called canon as others have logged it 3weeks ago and they just didn’t want to know at all. Was rather a frustrating call today, seems they didn’t care. Very concerning as these were issues on the r and now still issues on the rap and hasn’t been fixed after 5months of previous knowledge or the r have the same issues


----------



## koenkooi (May 2, 2019)

Mr ymit said:


> Same issue on the rp and we don’t have access to the electronic shutter option. We also have the issue of the camera randomly changing iso when a trigger is on the hot shoe. Had it happen 3 times on shoots today and he’s issue. Called canon as others have logged it 3weeks ago and they just didn’t want to know at all. Was rather a frustrating call today, seems they didn’t care. Very concerning as these were issues on the r and now still issues on the rap and hasn’t been fixed after 5months of previous knowledge or the r have the same issues



Canon triggers or 3rd party triggers?


----------



## Mr ymit (May 2, 2019)

Its with godox equipment, but happens with canon flashes too. I know that a lot of people are having similar issues with profoto, canon, godox and others. It all sounds like it is electronic shutter and the delay timing.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 14, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> *BANDING:*
> If you're experiencing banding when using off camera flash, this is a result of the electronic first curtain shutter that the EOS R shoots with by default.
> 
> *HOW TO CORRECT:*
> ...


Thank you for this.


----------

